# Cleveland Fishing Association



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Just Wondering If Anyone One Here Belongs To The Cleveland Fishing Association Club?


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

EMR -

Lived in S.E. Suburbs for 38 years and never knew that there was a Cleveland Fishing Association Club. After I moved away (no that far though...) I find that there is a club..... That's my luck for ya....


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

EMRDUCKS said:


> Just Wondering If Anyone One Here Belongs To The Cleveland Fishing Association Club?


I've been a member for 2 years now


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Myself And 4 Friends Signed Up This Past Monday. Seems Like A Good Club. Nice People. Looking Foward To The Tournament In June.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

hey mr ducks got ant info on the club or a website?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I've been invited there as a guest speaker several times and its a nice place. People were friendly and anxious to learn. I think they meet monthly and have different speakers on different species of fish and different techniques. Something unique as far as clubs go...a real learning environment with the classroom settings. If not so far away, I'd definitely be a part of that. :G


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

The last 2 meeting have been on the third monday of the month .You can reach the President of the club Ken Strauss @ 330-273-2163 . They meet at Gino's ( downstairs) 1314 Denison , just off 176


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

FREYED, HERE'S SOME INFO. THE MEETING PLACE HAS CHANGED IT'S AT GENOS 176 AND DENNISON. NEXT MEETING 4-28 7:30

http://www.walleyecentral.com/cleveland.shtml


----------

